# seachem tidal HOB filter



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

It's been out for a while, anyone using one?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Not yet but I like the design and the reviews I have seen. The companies that have collaborated make good products, not sure if they have the filter box capacity equivalent to the Acs but I am tempted to try one out ... I like the fact the pump is submerged and part of the intake and protein skimmer ... anyone else have comments.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Just watched a couple of U-tube video's on this filter, looks impressive and has some really neat features such as heater holder and a large media capacity, I like the water discharge being flattened out to cut the noise and total control of the 2 inlets and discharge control too. They did their homework on this design with the Sicce motor/pump choice. I've used AC filters for years, but this maybe one I'll have to try.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

That was my thought too ... looks like an option and available through AngelFins in Canada


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I think it looks to be a good filter. The way it's designed there is no bypass, even AC's have bypass. It's like they took the ideas from a bunch of filters and put it into 1. The only gripe I have is if the trickling sound is loud, I don't think you'd get any motor noise out of it because the motor is submerged though.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Just ordered a 55 seachem filter from Angelfins, for my 40 gallon cube tank for future set up along with a 2236 eheim canister filter, should be a great filtration combo.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Keep us in the loop on how it goes. That filter combo sounds great will you add a sponge filter or airstone as well?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Keep us in the loop on how it goes. That filter combo sounds great will you add a sponge filter or airstone as well?


 Oh ya forgot the sponge filter it will be there for sure, the new seachem will give great top water skimming and surface water turbulence, the eheim 2236 will give great mid to bottom filtration and of course the sponge filter will top it off with added filtration and oxygenating the water too. I'm collecting all the parts I need for a co-2 system any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got my Seachem Tidal 55 today, wow it's everything the u-tube video says very well made unit with attention to all the details, it should work well I'm thinking 
I'll post again when I get it going on a tank once I'm moved hopefully soon.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

I just got one as well (55) and have been running it for 3 days now. Works and sounds great but they are a little expensive (I paid 85$). 
Hope it holds up and the only thing I think i could complain about is that the filter box shape is tricky to cut your own extra foam filter material ...otherwise very impressed.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

How low does your water level need to be without getting any water spillway sounds?


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

its pretty quiet. I only seem to get noise when it's about 3" below the spillway. Not too different from the AquaClear HOB's.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Where did you find yours? Local retailers or online ? Haven't seen anything out and about here lately.



rhennessey said:


> its pretty quiet. I only seem to get noise when it's about 3" below the spillway. Not too different from the AquaClear HOB's.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Where did you find yours? Local retailers or online ? Haven't seen anything out and about here lately.


I ordered mine from Angelfin on line paid $59 plus taxes and shipping.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow pretty decent price. Thanks for the info. Is this the top of the three models or some where in between ? Are u substituting the media with other stuff or using the seachem stuff?



The Guy said:


> I ordered mine from Angelfin on line paid $59 plus taxes and shipping.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Wow pretty decent price. Thanks for the info. Is this the top of the three models or some where in between ? Are u substituting the media with other stuff or using the seachem stuff?


 Model # 55 for up to 55 gallons. Angelfin are great to deal with. probably will just add a bag of purigen and use the media it comes with.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

If you have a US parcel pick-up ... Walmart US is a supplier and they are on sale when I checked last week ... even with exchange a good price.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

i got mine at Fish Addicts in Langley. They appear to be the only LFS that has them in.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

rhennessey said:


> its pretty quiet. I only seem to get noise when it's about 3" below the spillway. Not too different from the AquaClear HOB's.


So I guess you won't be able to do a 30-50% water change without needing to turn off the filter?


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

yes, i think you should be able to do that 30% anyway. My intake at full extension is over 1/2 way down on my 33g and the motor is about 1/3 of the way down. Give me till the weekend and I will know for sure!


----------

